# Where are the VIN's?



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey everybody, I have a curious question. I know that older cars only have the VIN stamped in about 2-4 loctions on the car. I know that there is usually a VIN plate on the driver side of the dash near the windshield. Is this the normal place for GTOs and LeMans to display the VIN? Where else (besides the engine block) is the VIN stamped or plated on 1968-1969 GTOs and LeMans?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes. Also, on top of the frame rail behind the rear wheel, drivers side. Good luck trying to see that one...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Driverside door jamb, on a plate between the hinges....


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> Yes. Also, on top of the frame rail behind the rear wheel, drivers side. Good luck trying to see that one...


I wont have to worry about that one, for I am in the process of buying a new frame this weekend. My current frame has significant issues with rust, possible impact damage and a poorly done repair job in the rear areas, so I am purchasing a frame that is already poweder coated, straight, rust free, and ready to go.


----------

